# LFTS 11-17-20



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Up and at 'em.

Getting ready for the hour and a half commute this morning.

The winds appeared to have died a bit over night.

Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Starting to clear the cob webs and get at the grind again this morning. 
Did get a decent doe yesterday morning near Stanton and went back out last night behind the house. Got busted by a doe with 5 tag alongs while hunting from the ground. 
A trace of snow on the ground this morning. Maybe one of the big boys will show up...aw who am I kidding. I'll be happy with another flat head. Need to thin a few. Only saw a small handful of does all bow season. Now they are crawling out of the wood work.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Starting to feel like ground hog day. No power still...on demand generator still chugging away. In barn yapping with nephew. Deer sightings no shots fired here yet. Light dusting of snow don't think enough to help with visibility. Git Er Done!


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Getting geared up and heading out. 28 degrees with with a NW wind should be good for me. A light bit of snow in the air that I hope will continue. Hoping this will be the day. 

Plan is to sit the morning and make the call from there. Not sure whether I’ll hunt the evening or pull the plug at lunch. Have to head back downstate for a couple of days and then will be back up Friday with my wife hoping so she can harvest her first. 

Of course the best scenario is to put one in the dirt at sunrise. That would make the decision easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Still no power at our camp in Arenac county. Generator working overtime the past few days....

Thanks to virtual schooling, my 8 yr old son is heading back to the blind with me again today. Looking for a big doe or a buck. Hope they cooperate today!!

Good luck and be safe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

It’s tough staying positive with another day of higher winds & knowing I rarely see deer when it’s windy like this! I’ll be headed to my spot here shortly, hoping for the best! Good luck guys & gals.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Dynrat said:


> Getting geared up and heading out. 28 degrees with with a NW wind should be good for me. A light bit of snow in the air that I hope will continue. Hoping this will be the day.
> 
> Plan is to sit the morning and make the call from there. Not sure whether I’ll hunt the evening or pull the plug at lunch. Have to head back downstate for a couple of days and then will be back up Friday with my wife hoping so she can harvest her first.
> 
> ...


Are you up hunting off of Pleasentview RD? 
It's been a tough first two days but things can change in a heartbeat.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

This wind needs to stop !! Did yesterday evening but needs to for a morning.

Good luck all, headed behind cabin with the bow


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> Still no power at our camp in Arenac county. Generator working overtime the past few days....
> 
> Thanks to virtual schooling, my 8 yr old son is heading back to the blind with me again today. Looking for a big doe or a buck. Hope they cooperate today!!
> 
> ...


Hope the boy knocks one down


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> Are you up hunting off of Pleasentview RD?
> It's been a tough first two days but things can change in a heartbeat.


Nope. We’re off Bartz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back at it. Think I'll take a kite with me for the slow periods. This wind is getting old. Good luck all!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Back at it. Think I'll take a kite with me for the slow periods. This wind is getting old. Good luck all!


Seriously, thought it would be dead calm. Winds actually good for me


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Tomorrow is looking like the day of the week for low winds, morning at least. But I’m headed out now.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Good luck you guys. I’m done with two decent bucks this year but really miss the hunting. 
I’m planning on some coyote hunting just to keep up on the marksmanship skills.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Last day off, 2 1/2 wks, poof. Gun has been slow, not many shots heard. Maybe it'll change today!


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Already saw a doe and 2 yearlings. They were bedded down about 30 yds from my outdoor wood burner. They never got up while I was feeding the beast. I’m heading out now, good luck everyone.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up and still sucking air. Going to wait and slip back into the woods at 9:30 and sit til 1 or 2 . Pick a spot.


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Arrived at work this morning promptly at 5am. I was told no production work today due to a computer malfunction. I was heartbroken upon hearing the news
I guess I will go hunting


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Thunder snow in Hillsdale this wind is bs


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Ready to walk in in Ohio. 1 guy at camp got a nice wide 12 pt yesterday. I have to walk in at Grey light and follow a ribbon trail. Outfitter is strongly against flash lights. At 2 he wants me to move to an old broken down barn they call the barn blind. A couple good ones shot out of it last year.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Hope the boy knocks one down


Thanks! He’s hunted hard with 2 all day sits already. He decided to pass on several big doe on opening day hoping a buck was following but it hasn’t worked out yet. Was going to shoot a doe yesterday but the were either too early, to late, or too far away. Hoping today is the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

The wind. Whats up with this wind? Anyway, on point ready willing and able. Good luck from Southern Washtenaw County. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Hope the boy knocks one down


Thanks! He’s hunted hard with 2 all day sits already. He decided to pass on several big doe on opening day hoping a buck was following but it hasn’t worked out yet. Was going to shoot a doe yesterday but the were either too early, to late, or too far away. Hoping today is the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in Another windy morning. Hopefully get the birthday buck. This is my 43 birthday spent at a deer camp. 53 years young. Lol good luck. My last full day at camp rack shack. Heading home after the morning hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Cold and windy in PI county. Looks like I’m not the only one tired of the wind.
Good news is, it’s supposed to die down tomorrow!
The hitch is, it’ll out of the south. Can’t have it all I guess
Good luck all!


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Brush Lake report. More wind today but much less than Sunday. Snowed yesterday afternoon and we have about an inch. Guessing temp is 'bout 30f. The girls left and now my grandson and I are in the blind. Life is good. No great!


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mornin Gents. Gonna sit for a couple hours this morning and then go spy on the bedding area I stumbled upon yesterday. The area started looking really good, which I had no idea was there and then all of the sudden deer start busting out in every direction. Good luck today everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

Sittin in cheboygan co. Wondering if the phone lighting up my face in the blind will spook anything in the field I'm hunting. Unfortunately my addiction to my phone is comparable to my addiction to hunting.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Out here in Sanilac county with my daughter. Yesterday had tons of sightings, but nothing but little 1.5 old bucks. Chilly to start. Hope they move. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Moving slow this morning, woke up at 3:30 with the shaits, too many perch for dinner I guess!!! I'll make it a walk hunt this morning once its light out. Good luck out there gents.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw again. NW wind, a little stronger than expected. Have decoy out in middle of field to see if I can lure anything out of the corn, only standing food for miles I believe. Took tomorrow off, hoping to at least punch a doe tag.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

22 crispy degrees here in Menominee county. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Good luck everybody! I’m sitting this one out, and can already see some deer from the window. They were moving hard core in Ingham last night in the wind. I Saw 3 shooters and 4 other little bucks chasing and searching. I’m waiting after a sleepless night for my neighbor to get done hunting, so I can go in an track a target deer that I shot last night. We unfortunately jumped it a few hours after the shot, and heard it go down again in some crazy thick stuff. Then came the snow... hoping he stayed down and the coyotes left him alone.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Captains log day 3....sw antrim, cold,finally. Snow, barely a dusting, still can't see squat until 7 30 ish wonder if that busted up fork will drift through at 8 on the dot again. Wish he had 3 points. He is overly large for a younger buck. Have yet to see a single buck from the camera besides the fork. A 5, wide 6,7 and a 7 with a sideways point just up and vanished after the night of the 14th and they ain't been shot anywhere around me


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wind has some bite this morning. Only sitting until 11 today.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m in, windy here again with enough snow to be able to see better. Main property today because of the wind direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's to another great day of deer hunting fella's.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck today everyone I’m settled in the creek bottom for today


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

Seen one so far this morning. Wind is relentless.


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

The bad news, I'm on a new kidney medication that makes me piss like a pregnant racehorse. The good news, I never have to buy hand warmers again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


Leave them lay and hunt. Yes lots of guys and stories out there of bucks coming into downed does. That’s great scent to have laying out there. And congrats on your meat!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 604195
> View attachment 604195


Now will you please get home and get us some good river walleye reports??? I know...you have Kansas first


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Now will you please get home and get us some good river walleye reports??? I know...you have Kansas first


Oh...didn't look close enough...see now it's your buddy's buck...but still need a walleye report


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 604153


CONGRATS to your brother Ron! 



Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


What a picture ! Congrats. Leave em lay and hunt!


Didn't see ****. Cousin missed a 6 and uncles going to get and 8 shot down in the swamp from one of our buddy's


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

My sons first deer!









My first meal out of Covid quarantine! Inside loins! Butter, garlic, salt, pepper, and flour!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Acts 11:7 said:


> My sons first deer!
> View attachment 604227
> 
> 
> ...


All before noon today!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Brutal morning in the tree but had “just” enough gear on and was covered in does and bucks. Wish I could post a pic but not a shooter in the bunch


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Dynrat said:


> Finally had a couple doe move through. Tried to put the hammer down on one. Yanked the trigger.
> 
> Appears to be a clean miss as there is no sign of blood anywhere. Pride took a serious thumping on that one. It was like watching a rookie all over again.
> 
> ...


It happens to everyone sooner or later


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Acts 11:7 said:


> My sons first deer!
> View attachment 604227
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome now I’m tempted to get out of my stand and head in for lunch. Congrats to your son on the beautiful doe! Love that picture, really pretty.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 604195
> View attachment 604195


Congrats nice one


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Clare County (Harrison) state land.

In for lunch... now 2.5 days in without seeing a single deer during shooting light. I've only hearf maybe 25 shots the entire time.

Kicked one up on my half mile walk in yesterday morning at 6am, but that is it.

Will be heading back out for the evening when the kid finishes virtual school. Maybe we'll at least see something.


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


Deer are drawn to downed deer like a magnet. Especially when they are in the open.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Now will you please get home and get us some good river walleye reports??? I know...you have Kansas first


Yes Kansas ...leave the day after tday ....then I will start fishing again


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Got a UP 6 point this morning. No brow tines. Pretty cool experience with my cousin sitting next to me in the blind since he tagged out opening night.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

xebadir said:


> With the wind a little stronger than I feel comfortable with up in a tree today, decided to go for a 2.5 mile round walk in the end around another piece of land I haven't looked at before. Saw 3 others in blinds/sits. Got a little clever and managed to flush a couple of nice does into the open, watched through the scope ready to roll, but unfortunately they started straight away at 75 yards and were beyond the 100 I'd feel comfortable with in this wind by the time they turned, with no stop. Nonetheless, some excitement in the elusive quest to open the account. May slip out for an hour or two this evening if I can swing it round work.





Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...





Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


I’d at least get them field dressed. Nothing better than to have a steaming carcass cooling down. Since you wanted high quality meat.
I always shoot my bucks first then if need more meat, thin the does. However with all those does around good idea to thin em out. 
Congratulations and good shooting.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

fish RN said:


> Got a UP 6 point this morning. No brow tines. Pretty cool experience with my cousin sitting next to me in the blind since he tagged out opening night.


Beautiful buck and picture. Congrats! Gosh I miss hunting in the snow.


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Acts 11:7 said:


> My sons first deer!
> View attachment 604227
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the first Deer!


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Gone Coastal said:


> I’d at least get them field dressed. Nothing better than to have a steaming carcass cooling down. Since you wanted high quality meat.
> I always shoot my bucks first then if need more meat, thin the does. However with all those does around good idea to thin em out.
> Congratulations and good shooting.


Can’t dress them out here. Forgot to throw my knives back in my pack after dressing my dad’s opening day. We usually do them back at the cabin anyhow. There is a nice 30 degree incline hill on one side of the place. Let’s gravity help the job a bit and makes it super easy and clean. Easier to wash them out that way too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


Leave them lay


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


Go give them the smell test. If they smell sexy let em lay.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

SHHHET21 said:


> Got him back home and hung. Awesome spot and stalk hunt, 20 yard shot! First stalk ever, what a rush! 17" inside spread, couldnt be happier


Congrat great buck


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

After i took care of yesterdays buck, shot my muzzy to double check. Spot on. Just settled in trying to punch my last doe tag then ill be tagged out and heading home


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Dynrat said:


> Well. I guess i didn’t blow the spot out, but I may have now.
> 
> Had the smaller doe (guessing a 1.5) come in 15 yds from blind and bust me not even 5 minutes after my last post. She must have been walking in as I made the post because i didn’t even see her until she was right there where she is laying now staring at me. Somehow still managed to put her down. 15 yds with 300 WinMag equals a cartwheel and then a dirt nap.
> 
> ...


Congrats doing good job feeling the freezer


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

d_rek said:


> I’ll be honest this is the freshest sign I’ve seen all trip. Deer have been hard to pattern due to bumper acorns this year. They’re not in any of the spots I would find “typical” for Michigan - thick cover for bedding and travel. That they just wander the open hardwoods almost at random is about mind boggling to me. I’m sure there’s a rhyme or reason but I’d need a few more weeks or seasons to figure it out.
> 
> I’d upload some pictures but service is bad near the river bottom. I’ll be shocked if I don’t see something this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Rhyme and reason is pressure. I hunted with an outfitter in MO a few years ago. It's insane the stuff you can get away with in regards to mature whitetails in other states compared to MI. Had the same things happening that you are experiencing. I would watch thick cover expecting deer to exit from after bedding only to look over my shoulder in park like areas and see a buck coming. They were bedding in wide open timber. This was early Oct as well so it wasn't like he was cruising from one bedding to the next


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I went out to some state land in west Michigan this morning. I was the only one in the parking lot. Well, there’s actually two. I thought maybe I’d be set. I thought wrong. Guys walking all over from the other access at daylight. One walked right through the field I was hunting. Then another left at 8:20. I said the heck with it. To make matters worse, 3 does were in the original spot I considered hunting. Would’ve been cool to take a state land deer as I never have done it. Might go tomorrow morning but I haven’t decided yet.


Good luck. I don't hunt the state land around here during rifle season for the very reason that you saw.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Rhyme and reason is pressure. I hunted with an outfitter in MO a few years ago. It's insane the stuff you can get away with in regards to mature whitetails in other states compared to MI. Had the same things happening that you are experiencing. I would watch thick cover expecting deer to exit from after bedding only to look over my shoulder in park like areas and see a buck coming. They were bedding in wide open timber. This was early Oct as well so it wasn't like he was cruising from one bedding to the next


Yup I’m setup on some CRP field edge. The massive scrape I found was absolutely steaming hot. I’d probably put never do that at home but I asked the group I’m down here with and nobody has been to this spot yet. 

We have been finding beds on the benches in random spots. They’re just cruising for does in the hardwoods so if you find a good travel corridor where you know does are moving you might as well sit all day and hope to catch one sneaking through. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Whew!! I’m all caught up on everyone’s progress.
Congrats to all that had success this morning.
I’m back at it. Occasional snow squalls and windy still. I passed a 12” wide 6 this morning.
If I didn’t have two youth with itchy trigger fingers coming back to the woods tomorrow, I wouldn’t have passed a few of the bucks I have. I let them make the venison, I’ll wait on ol’ mossy horns.
Maybe.
The old mans trigger finger is getting itchy too.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in for the afternoon hunt, beautiful snowing.







Did get to put the smack down on noise buck this morning,trying to get pics up.on doe patrol now.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I was finally able to get it done this morning a birthday Buck. 7:45 a.m. , 7 pointer 200 yd shot through the forest. 7 mm mag. Just goes to show don't give up. Today is my 11th day in a row O hunting, 1st John in the Maureen I saw a shooter buck could not get a shot, Have not seen a deer again until this morning. Have been haunting hard everyday many hours in the stand just goes to show only takes one minute and that all can change. Super sweet being that it's on my birthday.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Back at it Waiting for the magical hour. Didn’t see anything this morning. Good luck all


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Giving our spot a rest this afternoon. Winds are still super high and blowing the wrong direction. Having a few cold ones and going to bed early tonight. Tomorrow looks like prime time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SHHHET21 said:


> Got him back home and hung. Awesome spot and stalk hunt, 20 yard shot! First stalk ever, what a rush! 17" inside spread, couldnt be happier


Congrats


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

dewy6068 said:


> Waited until 11 am to go look for her. My 8 yr old son made a good heart shot and she only went 30 yds! He’s 3/3 on heart shots in his young hunting career! Super proud of him!
> 
> She’s a big old swamp donkey of a doe!
> 
> ...


Wow! That's multi tasking for sure! And a Huge one at that! Congrats!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Obvious spots like field edges are often the last place you want to be on public land.


michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I went out to some state land in west Michigan this morning. I was the only one in the parking lot. Well, there’s actually two. I thought maybe I’d be set. I thought wrong. Guys walking all over from the other access at daylight. One walked right through the field I was hunting. Then another left at 8:20. I said the heck with it. To make matters worse, 3 does were in the original spot I considered hunting. Would’ve been cool to take a state land deer as I never have done it. Might go tomorrow morning but I haven’t decided yet.


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Carpenter Bill said:


> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> ...


Happy Birthday and a great present to boot. I really love your simple ground blind set up. Worked great for you. Congratulations.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

CONGRATS Bill! And Happy Birthday! Great Present.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. From the barn. I decided to take an afternoon off. Nephew and I after this mornings hunt..decided to check the woods for blow downs...scored pretty good slice and load only. He is out for the afternoon...me..barn wood stove and some adult pops...Git Er Done!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Back out in NELP. This blustery weather has made marginal cell service pretty much disappear in most stands so congrats to all the successful hunters. We’re seeing a bit of chasing but slow overall and two of the four here will take a doe this afternoon if opportunity knocks. I’ll hold out for a good buck for now. Now the cell phone gets tucked back away to thaw out my trigger finger!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Team Camo said:


> SE Sanilac checking in. From the barn. I decided to take an afternoon off. Nephew and I after this mornings hunt..decided to check the woods for blow downs...scored pretty good slice and load only. He is out for the afternoon...me..barn wood stove and some adult pops...Git Er Done!
> View attachment 604357


I like that trailer. Where did you get it


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Team Camo said:


> SE Sanilac checking in. From the barn. I decided to take an afternoon off. Nephew and I after this mornings hunt..decided to check the woods for blow downs...scored pretty good slice and load only. He is out for the afternoon...me..barn wood stove and some adult pops...Git Er Done!
> View attachment 604357


She’s a bute Clark!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Posted up in a tree over a swamp. Not the greatest spot but there's a dude in the corner of the property where I like to hunt, so we'll see. I guess I should've gotten in sooner. Lol.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Carpenter Bill said:


> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> ...


Nice buck and happy birthday! Freaking awesome

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Really slow tonight


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 604385
> This evening’s view.


Heck of a pic NS!

I'm sitting at my laptop pretending that's the window of by blind. Wish us luck.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 604385
> This evening’s view.


This looks very peaceful


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Hunting slow. But fired up cast iron breakfast for supper. Ebels Canadian Bacon scrambled eggs with bell peppers and hot sauce. Hopefully next time doin venny. Cmon deer.
> 
> View attachment 604387


Dang DG, that looks DELICIOUS. Enjoy.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 604385
> This evening’s view.


Now that looks like deer country, love the backdrop.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well that chance I was just talking about...it happened and I messed up big time. Got caught turning to shoot somehow....real nice buck...I wanna puke.....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Two new guys in backyard tonight! Dandies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Baybum said:


> Obvious spots like field edges are often the last place you want to be on public land.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No doubt and I knew better. Just thought people would be a bit smarter than to be walking around all over during prime hours.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

I only got out this morning for a few hours, saw a little 6 and 3 doe's. Loggers showed up earlier than I expected, so got out of the stand about 8:30 and was going to head into work. On my drive home I noticed a buck bedded in a corn field in an odd location, I stopped and checked him out with the bino's, he was moving, but something just wasn't right so I walked out there to check him out. I was able to get within 10-15 feet, only then did he try to get up and it was obvious all 4 of his legs were broken. I was able to get a local police officer out there right away and they gave me the green light to put the buck down, grabbed my TC Omega and put the poor guy out of his misery. Very interesting rack had 2-16" split spike's and antler bases the size of a beer can. He's now at the processor, hoping to get a decent amount of snack sticks from him.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> No doubt and I knew better. Just thought people would be a bit smarter than to be walking around all over during prime hours.


They are just out doing the ole one man deer drive and looking for a deer of opportunity. They get lucky once every few years and keep doing it.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

IceHog said:


> I only got out this morning for a few hours, saw a little 6 and 3 doe's. Loggers showed up earlier than I expected, so got out of the stand about 8:30 and was going to head into work. On my drive home I noticed a buck bedded in a corn field in an odd location, I stopped and checked him out with the bino's, he was moving, but something just wasn't right so I walked out there to check him out. I was able to get within 10-15 feet, only then did he try to get up and it was obvious all 4 of his legs were broken. I was able to get a local police officer out there right away and they gave me the green light to put the buck down, grabbed my TC Omega and put the poor guy out of his misery. Very interesting rack had 2-16" split spike's and antler bases the size of a beer can. He's now at the processor, hoping to get a decent amount of snack sticks from him.
> View attachment 604405
> View attachment 604407
> View attachment 604409
> View attachment 604411


Great that you saw him and ended his pain.I like his antlers different


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Welp. I didn't see anything until my walk out and that was eyes in the flashlight ahead of me. 

Only a little tiny teensy weensy bit salty when I heard the dude that was posted up in my normal corner fire off a shot and then a second one. Hopefully he either killed the deer or had ****e for aim and missed cleanly. Hey, at least i knew where the best spot to see a deer was tonight - I just didn't get there soon enough. 

Total of 16 shots in the last 45 minutes of daylight, 3 of them by one guy. 

Congrats to those that filled a tag today. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> Careful guys, I've heard box blind sitting will make your a$$ fat.


I thought my ass was fat until I sat on an old metal chair for several hours opening day and after two hours I thought I was sitting on concrete. That old metal chair has a nice new cushion on it now!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Was out tonight trying to notch my last doe tag and the only thing i see is a big 8 point and i have no tags left :banghead3


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Chappy410 said:


> Dang DG, that looks DELICIOUS. Enjoy.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks cooking is my passion my buddies to so we take it to the blind. I'm into cooking big, by time get home change, cook cleanup it's late so do early supper. Cooler still has strips, peppers, bacon eggs. I have a blue flame wall heater but keep a mrheater/cooker and a 13" cast pan a backpack loaded with a full spice cabinet, 3 different oils, tongs, spatula.
Opener we did blackened filet and fried taters last night brats from walravens with peppers and onions
Here's filet from other night.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

So hit another spot I’ve been wanting to get into that I know better. Was a nice walk, spooked one with no shot through thick cover, and came across someone’s beautiful doe that was gut shot, unfortunately too far gone and no one looking for her. Feeling the miles after today - totaled 5 miles for the day - so I don’t think getting porky is in my future, especially given the lack of venison. Not sure I’ll have time to get out tomorrow - unfortunately bookended by meetings in the early morning and late afternoon dang it.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Was out tonight trying to notch my last doe tag and the only thing i see is a big 8 point and i have no tags left :banghead3


Had that happen to me a couple times.I tried to hope he would make it though season and be lot bigger next season


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thanks cooking is my passion my buddies to so we take it to the blind. I'm into cooking big, by time get home change, cook cleanup it's late so do early supper. Cooler still has strips, peppers, bacon eggs. I have a blue flame wall heater but keep a mrheater/cooker and a 13" cast pan a backpack loaded with a full spice cabinet, 3 different oils, tongs, spatula.
> Opener we did blackened filet and fried taters last night brats from walravens with peppers and onions
> Here's filet from other night.
> 
> View attachment 604421


Sure would have loved to have you in our deer camp when we had one


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I never saw a door all day, one spike one tall narrow 8, that will be a good one next year.
As far as hunting public land, guys walking move deer, it sucks when they go right in front of you. However, they might have pushed some by you coming and going.

My access was blocked so I got there late this morning, walking in at just light. I didn’t know three other tents were set up on the ridge I was on as they weren’t there when I scouted last week. I likely moved a deer by one of them, as they shot. Knocked it down and it wasn’t moving well from the looks in the snow. I nosed around after a while, looked like three guys tracking and they never did get it. 3” of snow, kind of hard to believe they lost it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Got a tough track going. Hit it at 455pm. The big doe I was after.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

The Brush Lake family camp is done for the year. My grandson got a shot at a small spike and said he was kind of happy he missed the small deer. That was it for anybody seeing anything. The camp was fairly covid safe but we still got to be together, we did separate sleeping area and outdoor dining/socializing. Really kind of stinks but we did what we felt was best. The really great thing from this years camp is that my 13 yo grand daughter really seems to like deer camp. she was all into LFTS forum. Might have to find a hunter safety class next summer. We will definitely be out more, just no camp. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> Was out tonight trying to notch my last doe tag and the only thing i see is a big 8 point and i have no tags left :banghead3


Did a deer drive several years ago and had two shooter bucks walk right in front of me yea! Only problem was it was first day of late antlerless season. Don’t think that did not mess with me. Thank god I had a saw! Just kidding about the saw??


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> Got a tough track going. Hit it at 455pm. The big doe I was after.


Good luck!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ended up seeing 11 does tonight and thought for sure there would be a buck or two pushing them but not so. One of my buddies shot two bucks tonight and he said he had the opposite, seeing more bucks than does Haven’t read the posts yet from tonight but congrats to all that were successful tonight.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thanks cooking is my passion my buddies to so we take it to the blind. I'm into cooking big, by time get home change, cook cleanup it's late so do early supper. Cooler still has strips, peppers, bacon eggs. I have a blue flame wall heater but keep a mrheater/cooker and a 13" cast pan a backpack loaded with a full spice cabinet, 3 different oils, tongs, spatula.
> Opener we did blackened filet and fried taters last night brats from walravens with peppers and onions
> Here's filet from other night.
> 
> View attachment 604421


Walravens has good meat! We have a camper at birchwood and go there often!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Got a tough track going. Hit it at 455pm. The big doe I was after.


Good luck!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

crossneyes said:


> Walravens has good meat! We have a camper at birchwood and go there often!


Yes they do. Great steaks my favorite brats


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

IceHog said:


> I only got out this morning for a few hours, saw a little 6 and 3 doe's. Loggers showed up earlier than I expected, so got out of the stand about 8:30 and was going to head into work. On my drive home I noticed a buck bedded in a corn field in an odd location, I stopped and checked him out with the bino's, he was moving, but something just wasn't right so I walked out there to check him out. I was able to get within 10-15 feet, only then did he try to get up and it was obvious all 4 of his legs were broken. I was able to get a local police officer out there right away and they gave me the green light to put the buck down, grabbed my TC Omega and put the poor guy out of his misery. Very interesting rack had 2-16" split spike's and antler bases the size of a beer can. He's now at the processor, hoping to get a decent amount of snack sticks from him.
> View attachment 604405
> View attachment 604407
> View attachment 604409
> View attachment 604411


Hit by car?


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bill and congrats on a nice buck!


Carpenter Bill said:


> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> ...


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Spartan88 said:


> Careful guys, I've heard box blind sitting will make your a$$ fat.


True story!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> Was out tonight trying to notch my last doe tag and the only thing i see is a big 8 point and i have no tags left :banghead3


Take it ya found your buck the other day ? Must've missed it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

IceHog said:


> I only got out this morning for a few hours, saw a little 6 and 3 doe's. Loggers showed up earlier than I expected, so got out of the stand about 8:30 and was going to head into work. On my drive home I noticed a buck bedded in a corn field in an odd location, I stopped and checked him out with the bino's, he was moving, but something just wasn't right so I walked out there to check him out. I was able to get within 10-15 feet, only then did he try to get up and it was obvious all 4 of his legs were broken. I was able to get a local police officer out there right away and they gave me the green light to put the buck down, grabbed my TC Omega and put the poor guy out of his misery. Very interesting rack had 2-16" split spike's and antler bases the size of a beer can. He's now at the processor, hoping to get a decent amount of snack sticks from him.
> View attachment 604405
> View attachment 604407
> View attachment 604409
> View attachment 604411


He was in rough shape


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Take it ya found your buck the other day ? Must've missed it.


Yes. The buck i gut shot yesterday am, i found this morning at 9. I posted some updates in team 16s thread and also put out a thread on paunch shot - recovered. 

Still pissed it happened. It took me a while but i finally tracked it down like polish bloodhound, lol


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> Got a tough track going. Hit it at 455pm. The big doe I was after.


Still on it, barely. She's going up a monster hill at the back of my property. At 6pm I heard one real late gunshot over the hill a ways. Very little blood.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> Waited until 11 am to go look for her. My 8 yr old son made a good heart shot and she only went 30 yds! He’s 3/3 on heart shots in his young hunting career! Super proud of him!
> 
> She’s a big old swamp donkey of a doe!
> 
> ...


GREAT stuff ! Good shooting kid



SHHHET21 said:


> Got him back home and hung. Awesome spot and stalk hunt, 20 yard shot! First stalk ever, what a rush! 17" inside spread, couldnt be happier


CONGRATS ! great buck



Carpenter Bill said:


> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> ...


Happy birthday and happy partying ! Congrats


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Still on it, barely. She's going up a monster hill at the back of my property. At 6pm I heard one real late gunshot over the hill a ways. Very little blood.


good luck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Still on it, barely. She's going up a monster hill at the back of my property. At 6pm I heard one real late gunshot over the hill a ways. Very little blood.


Good luck jimbos I’m rooting for you bud!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Carpenter Bill said:


> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> View attachment 604327
> View attachment 604329
> ...


Congratulations Bill on a beautiful birthday present. Beautiful buck well done I love the snowy pictures!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> True story!


Little birdie told me about that one


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

ryan-b said:


> Little birdie told me about that one


Let me guess- that little birdies initials are SJ! It’s happened twice in the last three years now. I’m just glad they weren’t poached or hit by cars. That’s also why I never refer to a deer as, “my buck”!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dewy6068 said:


> What a great day of hunting! First, my son shot a huge doe this morning. We found her around 11, gutted her out, hung her under the blind, and climbed back in for the rest of the day. At 5:09 pm a nice 8 pt steps out. My son was on him, but he just couldn’t get a shot one him once he turned. I had my gun on him, leaned way back in the blind to get the angle and dropped him in his tracks! My son was very excited and wasn’t at all upset since he didn’t have a shot due to brush being in the way! By the way, his doe is bigger than my buck!
> View attachment 604525
> View attachment 604527
> 
> ...


Congrats to both of you on nice buck and that is hell of big doe


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 604487
> 
> Relieved... we found my buck from last night. Liver shot, pushed by coyotes, lost blood after the snow melt this morning. It was a long night. Now for backstraps and brews.


Great buck and awesome gun! Congrats!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> What a great day of hunting! First, my son shot a huge doe this morning. We found her around 11, gutted her out, hung her under the blind, and climbed back in for the rest of the day. At 5:09 pm a nice 8 pt steps out. My son was on him, but he just couldn’t get a shot one him once he turned. I had my gun on him, leaned way back in the blind to get the angle and dropped him in his tracks! My son was very excited and wasn’t at all upset since he didn’t have a shot due to brush being in the way! By the way, his doe is bigger than my buck!
> View attachment 604525
> View attachment 604527
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both! That second picture of you and your boy is frame worthy.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimbos said:


> So far I've struck out. I was following 1/8 inch across drops, no blood for the first 50 yards then a sufficient amount for first blood, but it never got heavy and turn into not much, but the last one I found was getting a bit bigger and then zilch. I worked that area over hard and struck out.
> I found a bit of fat, I'm wondering if I deflected, she was in a some thin cover.
> I'll try again tomorrow to find her.


Find her yet?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> Find her yet?


No, I started about 815a and I'm still out way up in the neighbors hills.
I'm sitting at the last speck taking a break and looking for more.
She did vere off on me still moving away. The blood is terrible, I may get a barely okay drip then specks.
Even the track sucks. There's a speck on here.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimbos said:


> No, I started about 815a and I'm still out way up in the neighbors hills.
> I'm sitting at the last speck taking a break and looking for more.
> She did vere off on me still moving away. The blood is terrible, I may get a barely okay drip then specks.
> Even the track sucks. There's a speck on here.
> View attachment 604667


Hope you find it


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well, she beat me. After my last post I lost the trail but by chance followed a track that had the barest minimum of dirt on top of the needles, so just before to top of the hill I got a couple more drips and then found another 70 feet of specks on the ferns but after that as hard as I tried I couldn't find more.
I'm afraid that late gun shot I heard was someone killing this deer, it was in the exact direction of travel.
I have no idea who's property I was on. Whoever shot that deer got themselves one big doe, I bet she weighed 30 lbs more then the 7 point I got with my bow.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimbos said:


> Well, she beat me. After my last post I lost the trail but by chance followed a track that had the barest minimum of dirt on top of the needles, so just before to top of the hill I got a couple more drips and then found another 70 feet of specks on the ferns but after that as hard as I tried I couldn't find more.
> I'm afraid that late gun shot I heard was someone killing this deer, it was in the exact direction of travel.
> I have no idea who's property I was on. Whoever shot that deer got themselves one big doe, I bet she weighed 30 lbs more then the 7 point I got with my bow.


Sorry to hear you didn't find her. Those hills look steep!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't find her. Those hills look steep!


Yeah, they are brutal which is one reason why I never go up that hill but it gives deer a nice sanctuary.
I'll learn from this I guess, there was nothing rushed or special about the shot, front shoulder all the way.
A couple of years ago I completely whiffed on a deer that I had locked in on and they just stood there looking stupid, so I lined up again and dropped it.
This spot has a run coming down the hill and out of the spruce so I watch it on good wind days but what it does have is a lot of scraggly limbs that I try to feed it through. They got me with that deer a couple of years ago and I think they burned me yesterday.
I hate to touch the area but I guess I'm going to have to clean some out.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Ghost hntr said:


> Nice buck. What area in u.p.?


Southern houghton county. Uncle shot an even bigger 8 point today. Cousin got a big 4 point on the opener.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

I shot this guy on the way to my blind. Only 30-35 yards away. When I looked at exit hole I saw a broken arrow shaft next to my bullet hole.


----------



## Ghost hntr (Aug 26, 2018)

fish RN said:


> Southern houghton county. Uncle shot an even bigger 8 point today. Cousin got a big 4 point on the opener.


I thought he might be the one. I have been watching this buck near Elo.


----------



## rdwings926 (Oct 15, 2007)

Skunked first time gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

